# Its official...new schwinn guy



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2012)

55 Jaguar.
Thanks Mitch
Need a full tank.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Really nice!!!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 28, 2012)

*Congrats and Confused*

I puzzled when I looked at your Jaguar. It should be a 3-Speed. First I thought the chainguard is not right then, I found this factory picture with a 55 Jaguar without a tank Balloon model. Sorry to burst your bubble, but this model came without a tank. Unless parts have been interchanged with this bike.  I think.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 28, 2012)

The Jag came in both HW and MW versions, and I think there's some confusion here.  Plus Schwinn duplicated several runs of serial numbers in the 1950s, which makes things even more fun.

HW Jag in '54 and '55 with stock 3 speed, Rocket Ray, truss rods and Phantom style guard, unique frames and forks as they were Heavyweight width but with mounts for caliper brakes.  Unusual frames, pretty rare in a relative sense.  Likely didn't sell well as this version was discontinued after the second year of production.

The Jag came back as a Middleweight in '57 (Jaguar II), stock with tank, rear rack, front rack, plus lots of other goodies, available in coaster, 2 speed and 3 speed versions.  These frames are pretty common, also used on Corvette, and there were very popular bikes and sold in great numbers.

Based on the picture, not sure exactly what you've got there, but looks like it's worth the money.  If only some smart-ass Schwinn dude would put together some reference books to make sense of it all.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 28, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> The Jag came in both HW and MW versions, and I think there's some confusion here.  Plus Schwinn duplicated several runs of serial numbers in the 1950s, which makes things even more fun.
> 
> HW Jag in '54 and '55 with stock 3 speed, Rocket Ray, truss rods and Phantom style guard, unique frames and forks as they were Heavyweight width but with mounts for caliper brakes.  Unusual frames, pretty rare in a relative sense.  Likely didn't sell well as this version was discontinued after the second year of production.
> 
> ...




Aren't you that smart ass dude????


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been called worse.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well this purchase and new ownership still qualifies me as a new member of the schwinn club right?

Good!!!

Now to the confusing part.
It is a Jaguar right? Chainguards are interchanable so this could be a black Corvette?

If it is a 5/1955 made Jag, then it was supppsed to be a 3 speed and was not offered a tank? 
Serial# R51263.
Looks to be original deacals but I do see what looks like paint runs on the top tube and paint crackle on the forks.
The chainguard color matches perfectly with the painted frame.

Tanks were made available on the Jag in 57?

IM SO CONFUSED!


Here are some more pics so the forensics can be performed.
I really want to know what I have for sure. Mitch was very informative and pointed out the seat tube to top tube curved brazed joint. I think he said they stopped that heavy brazing in 66 or 67.

I feel the tires should be a 2.25 or what ever the schwinn equivilent is. As tgere is a lot of room left for the balloon tire.
That would be cool. But, then I would need new tires and rims....and dont get me started on that confusing schwinn drop center rim subject.

So help me decipher what I have...and regardless, I'm pleased and appreciated the sale Mitch.
The new old schwinn newbie, finally.
Oh and I added the light after the fact. I have the bracket mounted upside down.
The light and this 2 jeweled rear rack was acquired by trading a mid 60s Ross that Mitch sold to me for a song....I love our Cabe members.





JD

































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh and what does HW and MW mean?
Heavyweight and middleweight?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 28, 2012)

*Schwinn it is*

No matter what it's a Schwinn. The question is weather it's a HW or MW. Should it have S2 Stamped wheels or S7.  ????????? If its a Heavy weight that pic I placed on the first post is correct. What's confusing it has parts on it from both.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes HW is short for Heavyweight.  

Serial number also used in 1957, so it could be that, perhaps even likely.

Okay, so it's a repaint.  Guard and guard decal are HW style Jaguar.  Seat tube decal used on '59 and up deluxe MW Schwinns.  Fenders are MW, '59 - '65 or so, used to have the deluxe teardrop rear reflector, this style not used on Heavyweights.

Fork crown has chrome trim piece, these were not used until '59.  

Unless there's tons of room between the edges of the rear fender and the seat stays, this frame is a Middleweight.  Fork looks to be Middleweight.  

Likely built from parts.  Frame has brake mount, fork does not.  True, some Schwinns came this way in the late 1950s, but typically bikes were built with brake mounts front and rear or not at all.  Though we should also note that if a front brake was added by the dealer a brake mount fork would also be added.

So what you've got is an interesting bunch of parts to work with and you can build it into pretty much whatever you want.

If you're going to put tires on it, the Kenda 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 are the ones to get, assuming you have S-7 rims.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow....still a schwinn and I guess its ok to add a tank and I wont be critiqued for that alone. 
Maybe some Hornet parts will look good....lol

Still Im please to get the frankenbiked framed Schwinn. With all the serial dups and interchangable parts among these middleweight framed Corvette/ panther/ jaguars it can be easily mistaken as what it could be.

So the search continues for the tank and rear fender with the teardrop reflector. And the bike was gotten for a great price too.

I appreciate all the feedback. Always will be learning.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats "Schwinn guy!"
I do like that it is an early MW and the chainguard decal is pretty cool.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2012)

So, is it a comfortable ride? Do you think there's any noticeable difference from a Murray? I'm not fishing for a "Yes" answer, I'm just curious.


----------



## vincev (Jul 28, 2012)

Here,"yes"


----------



## jd56 (Jul 29, 2012)

Dave, I must admit the bike is a smooth ride. The crank was serviced before I picked it up so pedaling is smooth.
Comparing to some of my other bikes (Murray Astro Flite, W/Flyers, Huffy's and Columbia FireArrow), I dont see a major difference.
The Schwinn Jag is well built for sure.
However a ride around the block really isnt a true test ride...followup forthcoming.

Chris, it was a pleasure meeting Mitch and the purchase was well worth the drive.  Mitch has a great collection of bikes and noisy Roosters!.
Again...thanks Mitch!!! Im very happy with it.

The 58 Corvette is next and soon to arrive. 

Thanks for all the feedback and yes, finally a Schwinn guy.

These are S-7 rims by the way.
Another question, should this have a top tube Schwinn logo? And from what I gather, if it was a tanked equipped frame then there should not be a decal?
The paint jobs on these from the factory should be pristine, sans paint runs, I would imagine. So if it is a repaint then perhaps the decal just wasnt replied.

Wow I just took some pocs to show the paint runs and paont crackle which is indicative signs a repaint I found a chipped area that shows a red coat under the black....interesting. A black bike that was originaly red. 
As a vehicle paint condition inspector Im surprized I overlooked this. Not that I wouldnt have bought it.














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, you're correct on the top tube decal.  Tank equipped bikes did not use them, as the tank carried the decal instead.  Should be a fun bike to knock together.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## mruiz (Jul 29, 2012)

John
 Since it's your first Bike (Schwinn). Hey have fun with it. Take it to the board walk in Virginia Beach, And bump the horn at of all of them.
 Tell them this was not made of shore, so ! Suck it up and drive on.
 mitch


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard to say if it's a re-paint or not.  Most vintage bikes from "back in the day" used red primer.  So it's possible that you are just seeing that.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 29, 2012)

*1st Schwinn*



mruiz said:


> John
> Since it's your first Bike (Schwinn). Hey have fun with it. Take it to the board walk in Virginia Beach, And bump the horn at of all of them.
> Tell them this was not made of shore, so ! Suck it up and drive on.
> mitch




I agree, it's the 1st of many I'm sure. It's all a learning experience and if there are or could be discrepancies then only the knowledgable will know for sure. 
It is a smooth ride and fun is what I plan to have with it. Wonder if I can retrofit a tanklight to the bike. Now that will get some rumors started among the schwinners and the old farts on the boardwalk, pointing.
PeeWee move over.

Just to mention, I was test driving the bike in the neighbor today and an oler gentleman flagged me down to say I used to have one just like that.. Then again he is about my age and probably has the CRS's (can't remember stuff) just like me. I never let on to the posibilty of incorrectness.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 29, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> Hard to say if it's a re-paint or not.  Most vintage bikes from "back in the day" used red primer.  So it's possible that you are just seeing that.




Interesting point...who knows for sure, is so right.


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 3, 2012)

Neither the HW nor the MW version came equipped with tanklights.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 3, 2012)

*retrofit...not original*



dougfisk said:


> Neither the HW nor the MW version came equipped with tanklights.




I wasn't saying the schwinn(s) in question had a tanklight option. But, it would be cool if it did.


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 3, 2012)

jd56 said:


> I wasn't saying the schwinn(s) in question had a tanklight option. But, it would be cool if it did.




Sorry, I guess my lame attempt at humour fell flat... I was only attempting to poke fun at your infamous signature line.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 4, 2012)

Most 50s-70s Schwinns used red primer. BUT, looks like a coat of gray primer under the black.


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 4, 2012)

definetly a bits bike. appears to have metallic paint... wrong. Chainguard is way too nice for anything but a repaint
I have 3 of those 55 Jaguar heavyweights. The bike most say does not exist. But they do. Heavyweight S2 balloon 3 speeds.


----------

